# Salt scrubs and blood pressure



## Soapsavvy (Mar 1, 2016)

Hello all, I was looking around and saw this thread and it made me ask a very  serious question. I too was planning on creating bath salts, then I got to thinking maybe that's not the best idea because most people I know have high blood pressure and I'm afraid of any possible adverse side affects like it raising a person's blood pressure even higher. Anyone here ever thought about that, and if so what are your thought?


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 1, 2016)

I don't think using salt on the skin is going to cause any issues.  Unless they eat it.   I've never heard of it affecting someone externally.


----------



## Susie (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm a nurse.  There's no reason people with high blood pressure can't use bath salts for bathing.  The relaxing bath may actually help reduce their blood pressure for a time.


----------



## Soapsavvy (Mar 1, 2016)

No, I didn't mean just using it externally like a scrub, I meant like soaking in a tub with it. Skin is very porous.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 1, 2016)

It still will not affect blood pressure.  As Susie said it may even help drop it by relaxing in a nice bath with bath salts.


----------



## Soapsavvy (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks guys. I do recall reading somewhere that a good quality himalayan salt has excellent medicinal qualities.


----------



## TBandCW (Mar 1, 2016)

I've had folks with diabetes ask if I use epsom salt in my products.  They tell me they can't soak in it.


----------



## SoapingChick (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm wondering if the concern might be in regards to a high mineral content of the salt and that having an effect?? 

I once tried an epsom salt bath/soak (maybe 30 min. soaking) and it was wonderful and extremely relaxing, however it did feel as if my blood was racing through my body afterwards - like BIG time! I had to go lay down and was sort of dizzy..it was wierd. Not unplesant, but I don't have high blood pressure. I may have just been relaxed to new, never before-felt hights!?

I don't know - am I way off here?? I don't have a tub, so I only tried it once at a hotel in Berlin  If I had, I probably wouldn't get much done.. ;-)


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 1, 2016)

I found this regarding Epsom Salt and diabetesl

http://www.emedtv.com/managing-your...ve-diabetes,-can-i-take-epsom-salt-baths.html


----------



## lenarenee (Mar 1, 2016)

Soapsavvy said:


> Hello all, I was looking around and saw this thread and it made me ask a very serious question. I too was planning on creating bath salts, then I got to thinking maybe that's not the best idea because most people I know have high blood pressure and I'm afraid of any possible adverse side affects like it raising a person's blood pressure even higher. Anyone here ever thought about that, and if so what are your thought?


 

Sorry, I don't have any qualified info on your question.

The skin is not as porous as many bloggers and articles make it sound. Cells have systems in place to "guard" against entry and loss of molecules, a phosolipid bilayer embedded with  "doors"  of enzymes and proteins that specialize transporting specific molecules in or blocking them out. Then - there's the whole electrical transport system. I strongly suspect that there's a whole lot more that doesn't make it through the skin than does.

That being said, there's tons I don't understand and I'd love to find out once and for all what our skin absorbs and what conditions alter skin's permeability.  I just don't know where to start.

A common example people use for proof of skin's permeability is medicinal patches. However, these patches contains chemicals that are known to increase the delivery molecules through the skin - not necessarily forcing it through - but taking advantage of an already existing system. (I used to be a licensed pharmacy tech).

That being said, there's tons I don't understand and I'd love to find out once and for all what our skin absorbs and what conditions alter skin's permeability.  When life returns to normal around here, I want to look into that.


----------



## madison (Mar 1, 2016)

I would consider asking a physician.


----------



## penelopejane (Mar 1, 2016)

There are quite a few recent studies about transdermal applications for coffee.  I am sensitive to salicylates and made myself sick using a coffee/peppermint soap in one shower. The heat of the shower aides absorption. 

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0378517394900930


----------



## Soapsavvy (Mar 2, 2016)

Hi TB, I wonder what adverse side effect bath salts have on diabetic's? That just takes me back to my original mindset, as to whether it can raise one's blood pressure.


----------



## Soapsavvy (Mar 3, 2016)

I don't think you're off at all. I actually think it did elevate your blood pressure. I can tell you that I'm currently doing aqua therapy for a injury and they don't use chlorinated water. Instead they use a salt solution of some kind. I have low blood pressure and I know it raises mines. I get very faint,  light-headed and downright dizzy before, during and after every 1 hour session. So I do believe it raises the blood pressure.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 3, 2016)

If you are getting faint and dizzy your blood pressure is too low.   Also, a simple google search will tell you that salts in a bath will likely help lower the blood pressure.  They do not recommend it for diabetics due to that.   I work in a hospital and asked several of the physicans and they all stated that it won't raise the blood pressure but likely to lower it.


----------



## TBandCW (Mar 3, 2016)

Soapsavvy said:


> Hi TB, I wonder what adverse side effect bath salts have on diabetic's? That just takes me back to my original mindset, as to whether it can raise one's blood pressure.



That I can't answer.....


----------



## clpsoaps (Mar 3, 2016)

I found this on a diabetes website:

Like every other tidbits of information you can find here, bear in mind that "your mileage may vary."  It's not exactly the same for everyone, but from everything I've found the use of Epsom Salts overall has mostly positive effects.

  Overall it's good stuff if used wise

diabetes.org


----------



## Susie (Mar 3, 2016)

shunt2011 said:


> I found this regarding Epsom Salt and diabetesl
> 
> http://www.emedtv.com/managing-your...ve-diabetes,-can-i-take-epsom-salt-baths.html



Diabetics should not soak their feet in at all or in anything (unless ordered to by their physician) due to poor circulation and/or neuropathy.  The decreased sensation of peripheral neuropathy could potentially allow feet to get burned if the water is too hot.  Don't forget that peripheral neuropathy can also affect the hands, so sensing proper temperatures is tricky. 

Also, diabetics are prone to wounds on the feet that are difficult to heal due to decreased circulation.  So soaking the feet can lead to maceration of the skin that can lead to skin breakdown that can then lead to a wound that they can't feel due to neuropathy, and can be very difficult to heal due to poor circulation.  Foot wounds in diabetics are a fast route to an amputation.  

They are instructed to visually inspect (or have someone else do it) their feet every single day either before or after their bath and to thoroughly dry their feet to prevent unnoticed wounds from becoming severe.


shunt2011 said:


> If you are getting faint and dizzy your blood pressure is too low.   Also, a simple google search will tell you that salts in a bath will likely help lower the blood pressure.  They do not recommend it for diabetics due to that.   I work in a hospital and asked several of the physicans and they all stated that it won't raise the blood pressure but likely to lower it.



^This!  

You are lying in a warm tub of water that dilates all of the capillaries of your skin, thus lowering the blood pressure as there is more space for the blood to fill.  Think of it this way:  if you are running the sprinkler in the yard, the water pressure in the house will be lower because there is water going somewhere else. 

Also, epsom salts are magnesium sulfate, not sodium chloride (table salt), which is what is limited in people with high blood pressure.  A side effect of too much magnesium is too low a blood pressure. (DO NOT start taking any  supplements, especially magnesium, without asking your physician first!)


----------



## Soapsavvy (Mar 4, 2016)

Wow, that's interesting. Now I have an excuse for not staying in the pool for a full hour. Yaaah! Thanks hon!!!


----------

